# Textservice...



## Samy (6. April 2002)

Hi

ich weiss zwar nicht ob das hier rein gehört aber egal;-)
Hi

ich suche einen Service wie diesen hier nur kostenlos
Oder ne Page wo man sowas "lernt" oder wo Tips oder so gibt.

Kennt jemand sowas?


MfG
Samy


----------



## Wolf of Doom (6. April 2002)

hi

so einen service habe ich auch schon mal gesucht, aber meine suche war erfolglos 


cya

wolf


----------



## Vitalis (6. April 2002)

Ich glaube kaum, daß es so etwas kostenlos gibt..


----------



## RedZack (6. April 2002)

*Das* kostenlos zu bekommen ist ausgeschlossen. Kein Texter wird sich umsonst hinsetzen und für dich was schreiben.


----------



## nils11 (6. April 2002)

**lol*...*

*lol*, wenn jemand soetwas kostenlos macht, dann müsste dieser jemand 

a) ziemlich dumm sein...

oder 

b) ein roboter sein...

   .


----------



## Samy (6. April 2002)

Tja,es gibt halt keine netten Leute mehr die das kostenlos machen 
Aber es muss doch ne Page geben wo man sowas lernt,oder wo es Tips gibt wie man Texte verfasst oder so....


----------



## nils11 (6. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, also seiten mit tipps gibt es zuhauf. nur musst du schon genau wissen, worüber du schreiben möchtest.
such am besten mal bei Google nach soetwas.


----------



## RedZack (7. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Samy _
> *Tja,es gibt halt keine netten Leute mehr die das kostenlos machen
> Aber es muss doch ne Page geben wo man sowas lernt,oder wo es Tips gibt wie man Texte verfasst oder so.... *




Es ist aber auch nicht jeder zum Schreiben geboren... kostenlos kann *ich* dir da nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Günstige Angebote sind wieder eine andere Sache - überlegs dir


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

wenn ich was besonderes brauch frach ich meine kumpelz, des kostet dann nur en bigpack luckies


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*tja...*

tja, ich schreib lieber selbst. da lernt man wenigstens was   .


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Sooo viel kriegt man für sowas? Ich glaub ich mach auch so nen Service auf  

Aber das jemand Geld für´s Korrigieren ausgeben will? Sowas liest man doch selber quer!

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass dieser Service sooo stark genutzt wird.


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*jo...*

jo, ist echt heftig, was die dafür verlangen. da mach ich mir doch schon lieber selbst die mühe, als jemanden zu bezahlen, von dem ich nicht mal weiß, ob er es wirklich gut kann.


----------



## SirNeo (10. April 2002)

Ich finde auch das man sich da noch die mühe selber machen kann, zumal nur ich selbst weiß was ich da drin stehen haben möchte. Das nicht jeder zum schreiben geboren ist wie RedZack sagte ist richtig, aber wenn man sich Beipsiele anguckt bekommt selbst jemand der unerfahren ist etwas vernünftiges hin.

Trotzdem wäre eine Seite wo es eine Art Anleitung gibt wie man so etwaqs erstellt nicht schlecht, es muss ja nicht der Text dort stehen und nur noch kopiert werden.


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*eben...*

eben. was bringt der beste text, wenn man selbst nicht weiß, was drinsteht. irgendwie nicht so viel.


----------



## Avariel (10. April 2002)

Sowohl Samy als auch Sir Neo wollten jetzt schon was "lernen" dabei. Was denn? Professionelle Texte schreiben? Oder die Texte online-fähig machen? ....


----------



## SirNeo (10. April 2002)

Ich meine dabei profissionelle Texte schreiben auf den Bereich passend, es ist nicht so das ich keine Texte schreiben kann, schreiben tuhe ich eigentlich sehr viel, ich bin in einem Literaturverein. Allerdings kommt es immer auf die Art von Texten an, bedeutet zu wissen was online an Texten am besten wirkt, und was man nicht hereinbringen sollte. Wenn man so etwas nicht braucht und nie gemacht hat fällt es sehr schwer.

Das Problem liegt darin, das man nicht für alle Interessengruppen was schreiben kann, da man nicht so sehr in diesem Bereich arbeitet.

Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich gewesen was ich sagen möchte.


----------



## nils11 (10. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, ich glaube das jeder halbwegs gute texte schreiben kann. aber der größte teil der leute ist einfach nur zu faul. denn kann natürlich auch nix vernünftiges dabei zustande kommen.


----------

